# Will LR take into account custom camera features?



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I know the answer to this already, but I wanted to cheek in with the community to double check my answer.  

I'm changing a few of my camera settings to turn off features that I don't want, or won't need because I'm shooting in RAW.  For example, I've turned off the function that will correct brightness and contrast automatically because it will only adjust JPEG images in camera, and not the RAW image.  However, there are a few settings in the camera that mention the availability of the feature in RAW images when using DPP (Canon's RAW imaging program).

For example, the camera will allow me to set the "High ISO Speed Noise Reduction" in the camera menu to Standard/Low/High/Disable.  The footnotes mention that RAW images may not show during playback in camera, but they will produce the desired effect with DPP.

SO, I would venture to guess that this is proprietary information that is only available to Cannon's DPP software and it will not be read or acted upon by Lightroom.  Is this correct?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't tested this myself, but I strongly assume your guess is correct.

Beat


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Beat.  I'll turn it off and see if I notice any changes.


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 16, 2012)

DPP will apply all the features as the information is in the metadata and can be used.  LR does no such thing which is a pity, but completely understandable.  Going forward some cameras may change the raw, or at least that's how I interpreted the 7D 2.0 firmware announcement.

and the ability to re-process Raws

In-camera image editing and rating


A range of newly-added editing functions also gives photographers more control over how images look, allowing post-production to begin in-camera. Photographers can now process their RAW files and correct artefacts such as peripheral illumination, distortion and chromatic aberration. Additionally, adjustments to white balance, sharpness and Picture Style, as well as a host of other parameters, can now also be made immediately after shooting, with the results saved as new JPEG files. JPEGs can also be instantly resized, without the need for a PC or Mac.

A range of newly-added editing functions also gives photographers more control over how images look, allowing post-production to begin in-camera. Photographers can now process their RAW files and correct artefacts such as peripheral illumination, distortion and chromatic aberration. Additionally, adjustments to white balance, sharpness and Picture Style, as well as a host of other parameters, can now also be made immediately after shooting, with the results saved as new JPEG files. JPEGs can also be instantly resized, without the need for a PC or Mac.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't quite read it that way, uk. I thought the intention would be to allow the user to do a form of post-processing on the raw to produce an edited jpeg, i.e. the raw will still remain untouched (bit like Lightroom?). Useful for photo-journalists with deadlines to meet, perhaps?

But I could be wrong.....


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 16, 2012)

Jim,

That's the way I read it, too.

Hal


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 16, 2012)

no you are right, just read the official american release notes and yes, save to jpeg, so won't be using that very much.  Other features like proper auto iso appeal as does increased raw buffering.


----------

